# hi



## the mantinator (Mar 15, 2007)

i am the mantinator and i specilize in raising chines or european mantids


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mantinator!  How long have you been raising them and if I may ask where are u from?


----------



## Ian (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey mantinator, welcome to the forum


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 20, 2007)

im form Orange,CT and have always had an interest in mantids, My dad says since i was 3. I am 12 now. My dad helps me raise them( he likes them too) and has raised them since he was a kid.


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 24, 2007)

that was my cousin using my account..... :shock:

he told me on da phone yesterday


----------



## sk8erkho (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello, Mantidnator!!! Welcome to the forum, enjoy!!!


----------

